# (MN) Granite Ledge's Moonstone Champp MH



## chris wilson (Feb 13, 2012)

Champ is an 80lb yellow master hunter located in central Minnesota. He has to his credit over 20 master passes for a pass rate of over 80%. Champ has also qualified for the 2011,2012,and 2013 master national. He is a complete team player at the line and out in the duck blind. He has also spent several years as a guide dog working at a South Dakota lodge. Where he dispayed his natural point for upland. Champ's sire is FC AFC Yellowstone's TNT Explosion and his dam is AFC Bam's Liberty Belle MH. Champ's health clearances, pic and pedigree can be viewed at www.graniteledgekennels.com 
contact Chris Wilson 612-490-4802


----------

